# Space wolf tactics for 700 point army



## Firnan (Oct 15, 2009)

The lgs is having a tourney for all of us newbies to the game. Intro to 40k which is also open to experienced players. Battles are three rounds, events are attack/defend base, Kill point massacre, and Seize targets using 700 pt army. Some variations thrown in. Must have 1 HQ and 2 troop types. No speciality named characters. Majority of us are new with some veterans jumping in to play. Veterans I know about are playing Eldar(warlocks on jetbikes):ireful2:, Imperial armor, Necrons, Space marine Bike theme army:angrywhich I've been told is tough to play against).

I am playing Space wolves as my first army. Looking to take some lone wolves with mark of the Wulfen, and 2 Fenrisian wolves to act as harassment troops. 5 man grey hunter squads(2) to seize objectives and generally kill infantry, 5 man long fang squad to shoot armour and open corridors, Wolf hero to lead these pups, and a deamonhunter inquistor to act as a counter psychic shield. This army's composition if flexible and I am willing to replace any unit with a better suggested one.

So people who know space wolves, what tactics should I use to counter some of these armies. I honestly do not expect to win against the experienced players but, I would like to make decent showing. Dreading seeing the Necron army since i know next to nothing about them. Help:shok:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

First of all, I wouldn't bother with Mark on a Lone Wolf, you're paying almost his cost again for a potential 4 attack increase, and potential 1 attack decrease, and rending.
I'd spend the points on a Power weapon, a pretty good attack stat at WS5, you'll do pretty well against Necrons and Bikers and the like.

Other than that, I'd take a Wolf Priest, as at such a low point limit you'll likely fight mainly one type of unit (bikes, infantry, etc.), and a bunch of Grey Hunters, maybe some Blood Claws.


Against infantry armies, shoot as much as you can (unless they can outgun you), get those Lone Wolves into combat, and keep the Priest in a nasty melee unit.
Against Biker armies, shoot as much as possible again, but try your best to charge them with your Priest unit, you should do a decent amount of damage.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

keep the lone wolves with the mark of wulfen i love it, it makes them more flexible as potentially can take down tanks and stuff. get rid of the stupid inquisiter and equip your wolf lord with the wolf necklace ( cant remember the name but but its definatly the necklace) this counters the psycic powers for a fraction of the price of an inquisiter everything else is good


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

your master said:


> get rid of the stupid inquisiter and equip your wolf lord with the wolf necklace ( cant remember the name but but its definatly the necklace) this counters the psycic powers for a fraction of the price of an inquisiter everything else is good


I'm going to have to disagree with you here your master; the necklace is only good at protecting the wearer while the inquisitor may have the potential to aid the army as a whole. If the aim was to protect the one model, then your suggestion would be cheaper but I have my doubts that such a thing is the case.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

darkreever said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you here your master; the necklace is only good at protecting the wearer while the inquisitor may have the potential to aid the army as a whole. If the aim was to protect the one model, then your suggestion would be cheaper but I have my doubts that such a thing is the case.


agreed the whole army protection is good although i still think that based on the points cost and the fact that there probaly wont be many phsycic powers knocking around for the cost the necklace is best at protecting an important part of a small army imo the inquisitor is a waste also fluff wise it would be unlikley


----------



## Firnan (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Folks. Wasn't sure if lone wolves were a good choice or not but, from what I can see and have read, point wise they are a keeper at this point level. I actually ran a practise run with 2 lone wolves unit with the mark of the Wulfen against some space marines. The results actually surprised me, with the lone wolves doing some serious damage with the fenrisian wolf companions(rolled 4 and a 5 on d6 for assualts). And they kept attention away from some of the other units. 
My next tactics question is the Long Fangs vs Armour. Long Fangs were equipped with 2 lascannon, 2 missile, and one heavy bolter. With such low points for the army should I go Long Fangs or look at Razorbacks. If I stay with Long Fangs should I just have one lascannon and go with heavy bolters which would greatly reduce their costs. And is it wiser to have one unit in a drop pod show up in the middle of the field with a deathwind missile launcher and one of my grey hunter Packs? I only get three turns so, trying to maximize unit and tactic efficiency.
And Have to agree with *your master *kn getting rid of Inquistor. point wise she equals 2 land speeders. Also thanks Winterous:biggrin:, if I take a Wolf priest or Rune priest instead of Wolf Guard battle leader and the inquistor, save a lot of points. 
So gang, long fangs or tanks. Remember only 3 turns and 700 points to play with.:good:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Rune Priest would probably be a more effective anti-psychic thing anyway, it's a solid 4+.
And he has some wicked powers too, but that really would be up to you what to take, and depends on your army.

Frankly if I ever took Lone Wolves, I'd have them in termie armour with a Chainfist and Storm Bolter.
It's capitalising on their ability to re-roll to hit dice against Walkers and Monstrous Creatures, you'll do serious damage to both.


----------

